# Wheel spacers.



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Yes, you can buy 2" adapters. I'd talk to Motorsport-Tech about their Stahl spacers.

Be aware that this new wheel is gonna stick out 3.5-4" farther than your stock setup. Honestly that's an absurd fitment.


----------



## DIRTYBOBBY (Jun 10, 2020)

Actually I did my math wrong. Thought the offset on the stock wheel was -40, but clarification says +40. So they wouldn't fit unless I cut an inch off the back of the wheel or got custom hubs( which I cant seem to find)


----------

